# Converting short shaft outboard to long shaft



## Mike'sGoneFishin (Feb 11, 2010)

Hello,

wondering if anyone has experience in converting a outboard motor to long shaft. I have an opportunity to get ahold of a 1980's 8hp Mercury outboard but it's a short shaft I would like to see if it is possible to convert to long shaft for use as a kicker on my boat. I am assuming it can be done but is it costly, are parts easy to find or will I regret it in the long run. Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks 
Mike


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

It will probably cost you more than it is worth. Most of those parts are pretty expensive. You can call Vans in Grand Rapids, I know they do a few a year and can get you all the parts you need and the prices. My guess it will cost you close to $600 to do.


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

here is what you need
water tube (long) 25.00
housing for long shaft..307.00
drive shaft...160
shift rod...48.00
prices are for new oem parts and im sure i forgot a few..for that price you can find a early to mid 80's motor


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

I just done a conversion on a 1954 Johnson rde-16 ,it cost me $200 for the parts,tryed finding them in Michigan but ended up getting good parts from Minnesota, this place in Minnesota has over 12000 outboards for parts so i would give them a shout (TwinCityOutboards. ) do a search they have a website


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Don't know if Ricochet checked with Hildebrandt's in Coldwater, but they are in MI and they have quite a few old obs in their back lot for parts, but not 12000. Get a lot of my stuff from there, for example, the fittings for an electric start conversion to my 25 johnny.


----------



## ricochet (May 10, 2008)

I did check with Hildebrants when i was looking but the fella was too busy on snowmobile parts to look, It took me 2 months to find these parts. The fella at TwinCityOutboards knew what i needed and i had the parts in 5 days. If i need anything else i will call TCOutbords first, very business savvy and had the right parts shipped the first time


----------



## Mike'sGoneFishin (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info, I did start checking on the net for parts and stopped by my local marina to talk to them. I think I might just start looking for a long shaft since I only have so much money to play with but again thanks for all the good info!


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

ricochet said:


> I did check with Hildebrants when i was looking but the fella was too busy on snowmobile parts to look, It took me 2 months to find these parts. The fella at TwinCityOutboards knew what i needed and i had the parts in 5 days. If i need anything else i will call TCOutbords first, very business savvy and had the right parts shipped the first time


You have to go with good service. I agree, Hildebrandt's is not necessarily customer friendly all the time.


----------

